# i THINK im having twins!, what was your experience?.



## enepsigos

Iam 7 weeks pregnant and im showing already! its quite a bump and my trousers are getting really tight! ive had a few pregnancies in the past and i havent shown this early before ever! and i was quite skinny back then but im around 10st now and im 5ft 6 (dont know if that info helped lol)
i had a dream i was expecting triplets and when they was born i had 2 girls and 1 boy but the boy died, which was a really disturbing dream!!!
im suffering with bad all day neusea and heart burn at the same time, ive never suffered with any of them with my previous pregnancies, im so tired all the time and could sleep all day and i just dont have any energy.
ive just got this sinking feeling that wont go away that im carrying twins or triplets, i have no history of twins on my side but my husbands mum was a twin herself...
what was your expierience of carrying twins early on? did you know before the scan detected it? what symtoms did you get?
any advice muchly appreciated xx


----------



## 1948LC

Hi 
I didn't show any earlier in my twin pregnancy than with my singletons. I did put more weight on towards the end with the twins though. I was still in my normal jeans till about 20 weeks pregnant.
I was very ill from about 6 - 7 weeks. I wasn't sick but felt very sick, had no appetite and felt extremely dizzy. I also just had a feeling that something was different with this pregnancy. The feeling was enough for me to pay for a private scan at 9 weeks and there both babies were. I did start to feel much better around week 14. x


----------



## enepsigos

im having another scan on wednesday so we shall see hopefully, xx


----------



## arj

I didnt show any earlier either with my twins, had 100% NO inkling until they scanned me at 13 weeks and found two babies kicking away happy as larry!!


----------



## katrus78

I am not having any symptoms at all, and I am 6 weeks along with twins. I thought I might ave twins by the higher HCG levels.


----------



## ClairHawkins

I felt really sick and tired but was no bigger really than normal. It was a big shock at 12 wks to see 2!!!! I did pop out over the next 2 weeks tho lol and I am huge already at 18 weeks!!!! Good luck at your scan:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

I felt really sick and very tired and also bloated by the end of the day but i am not showing yet. I thought i was so tired because i am an 'older' mum lol (38)


----------



## Mindy_mini

My friend has has three previous pregnancies - one she aborted as a teenager, one she mc'd at 8wks and her ds. She is currently pregnant and was showing within 6wks this time as everything had been stretched previously. Showing early doesn't automatically mean twins. Sorry but you won't know until you're scanned


----------



## Brittles

I just had a "feeling" that it was going to be twins. DH and I joked about it. And my hcg, although it was low @10dpIUI:20 and @14dpIUI 157. But on 14dpIUI I had 2 beta's because the military and fertility center wouldnt take each others results. So the 2 test results were about 40 min apart. The second beta on 14dpIUI was 179! So it went up 22 points in 40 mins!! I was starving!! ALL. THE. TIME, and so sooo tired!! No big difference with morning sickness (knock on wood!!) A few bouts of nausea but haven't spilled mah cookies yet!!

But then had our first scan @5+4 and one pretty lil sac and yolk.

...Then next scan @7+5... 2 Babies!! 2 Heartbeats!! 

Also, yes very poochy!! Now at 8 weeks I look about 11-12 weeks (equivalent of my first, which I also showed early with)


----------



## Sproglet

I also 'felt' that I was having twins. I grew out of regular jeans around 5-6 weeks, and this is my first! And by 9 weeks I had put on around 3 kg. And twins run in the family.

When we went for our 12 week scan, we asked the tech to check in case there was a second baby in there but nope, just the one, very active little sproglet!


----------



## enepsigos

ive just had a scan at 7 weeks 4 days and theres only 1 baby!!! which im totally over the moon about, thanks for all your advice and taking the time to reply xx


----------



## Brittles

At least there is one in there!! Hope your 9 months are magical :)


----------



## jk3nd4ll

I did not get bigger faster in fact I was in my normal clothes until about 20 weeks then I started to get HUGE!!! I did feel a lot different though I was super sick ALL the time and slept more then I ever had before. When I was pregnant with my daughter I had no morning sickness no nothing!!! So at first I thought I was just gonna have a boy. When I went for the ultra sound to find out the sex of my baby I found out that not only was I having a boy.. But there was an extra boy in there too!!!! I guess he was hiding in the other 2 ultra sounds!!!!!!


----------



## toomanyboys

enepsigos said:


> ive just had a scan at 7 weeks 4 days and theres only 1 baby!!! which im totally over the moon about, thanks for all your advice and taking the time to reply xx


i wil probably be the same...so far i am not shoing at all and i usually do with my previous pregnancies...all i can hope for is that it is a pink bean hence delicate and little..lol

but god is welcome to bless me with two pnk beans anytime....:)


----------



## filipenko32

Hi everyone, Arj has already helped me a bit with this but I am wondering if any of you can too and I hope this helps you in some way Enepsigos. 
I am pregnant off a monitored Clomid cycle but I know I ovulated 2 eggs as I saw them on the scan. As you can see I have had 4 unexplained mc's and I don't usually need Clomid to get pregnant, my doc was just giving me a boost. I don't know if there are 2 in there obviously as it's too early.
I have no sickness or boob pain at all (maybe just a few pangs now and again). My pregnancy tests seem to be developing normally - not majorly dark or anything. Did any of you twin mummies get very sore boobs / sickness at 4 weeks? I only have bloatedness, extreme tiredness and hunger! Thanks everyone and good luck with your pregnancies :flower:


----------



## Deethehippy

I just looked back in my journal Filipenko32 and at 12dpo i described my boobs as 'being on fire' and i said i felt queasy and soooo tired, so for me the symptoms were there right at the beginning before my missed period date.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks dee, :hugs: hope everything is going well with you! At the rate i am going ill be lucky enough to have one healthy one!! Xx


----------



## Brittles

filipenko32 said:


> Hi everyone, Arj has already helped me a bit with this but I am wondering if any of you can too and I hope this helps you in some way Enepsigos.
> I am pregnant off a monitored Clomid cycle but I know I ovulated 2 eggs as I saw them on the scan. As you can see I have had 4 unexplained mc's and I don't usually need Clomid to get pregnant, my doc was just giving me a boost. I don't know if there are 2 in there obviously as it's too early.
> I have no sickness or boob pain at all (maybe just a few pangs now and again). My pregnancy tests seem to be developing normally - not majorly dark or anything. Did any of you twin mummies get very sore boobs / sickness at 4 weeks? I only have bloatedness, extreme tiredness and hunger! Thanks everyone and good luck with your pregnancies :flower:

I have only had maybe 3 times of nausea, and nothing bad. Boobs were sore to the touch/bouncing/etc but never just a throbbing or anything. I didn't notice my sticks getting super dark or anything. But. I. Was. Starving. I ate EVERYYYYYTHING!! Just a hunger I couldn't supress... and still can't!! And so so soooo tired. But I have a lot going on right now (5 year old boy who is rambunctious, house for sale-so have to keep super clean and yard impeccable, hubby and I are both in the military and he just got stationed at a different base, so I'm all by myself) So I wasn't suprised I was tired. But it was hard to make it through the day. The clomid does help make it stick! I have low progestone and have had a bunch of chemicals. When they upped my clomid this last round to 150mg... it kicked my progesterone up too! Or maybe it was the 2 corpus luteums :shrug: My first beta was only 20, so I wasn't thinking twins. Hell I was hoping 1 would stick at that time!!! My second (4 days later) was 157. But I had to have one at the RE's office and one at the base cause they wont take each others labs... they were 40 min apart and the second one was 179!! so it jumped 22 in 40 min! I started to think twins right then, cause the doubling time was so quick! But first u/s only one sac and yolk, second u/s 2 babies, 2 heartbeats!!


----------



## Deethehippy

I should have said though that everyone is different and not everyone has the same symptoms of things - good luck hun - i have a feeling this is your rainbow baby (or babies) :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks brittles :hugs: that's very kind of you to reply. Hmmm thinking I may have some hope now! Arj was saying her betas were low in the beginning too and she was hoping hers would stick! Just shows how everyone really is different! Gosh you poor thing having all that on as well no wonder you are/were tired!! Yes I think 2 corpus Luteums would punp out more progesterone so that would probably add to the tiredness too. When does your hubby get back? Wishing you a healthy and happy nine months!! :cloud9: and thanks again! x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks dee, no I appreciate your honesty too x


----------



## Brittles

filipenko32 said:


> Aww thanks brittles :hugs: that's very kind of you to reply. Hmmm thinking I may have some hope now! Arj was saying her betas were low in the beginning too and she was hoping hers would stick! Just shows how everyone really is different! Gosh you poor thing having all that on as well no wonder you are/were tired!! Yes I think 2 corpus Luteums would punp out more progesterone so that would probably add to the tiredness too. When does your hubby get back? Wishing you a healthy and happy nine months!! :cloud9: and thanks again! x

It would have been 2.5 years apart... but then I got pregnant and am able to separate from the military!! I'm out June 15th on terminal leave starting the 8th :yipee: Although hubby is in training right now (till end of July/mid Aug :shrug:) Thanks!! Hoping you get your 2 lil beanies, but at least one healthy one!! :hugs:


----------



## Brittles

My only question, how do you KNOW you ovulated 2?


----------



## filipenko32

Oh I was on a monitored clomid cycle - I saw the two eggs at 20mm in size on the scan. Then I got the trigger shot. Doc said I would pop two eggs!! I know that doesn't mean they fertilised tho! 
:yipee: for terminal leave, bet you're excited about that! 
I called the eggs meanie and mo!


----------



## Brittles

filipenko32 said:


> Oh I was on a monitored clomid cycle - I saw the two eggs at 20mm in size on the scan. Then I got the trigger shot. Doc said I would pop two eggs!! I know that doesn't mean they fertilised tho!
> :yipee: for terminal leave, bet you're excited about that!
> I called the eggs meanie and mo!

No offense, but theres no guarantee that you ovulated 2 eggs... Doc shouldn't have told you that. I had 2 follicles when I was on 100mg clomid for my first IUI and didn't ovulate both eggs, one turned into a cyst, took a break after that cycle. This time I had 4-5 follicles all 24-25mm VERY BIG and only 2 released. Follicles and eggs are different. I don't want to crush your dreams, but just don't want you to get your hopes too far up. I hope you get the 2 babies that would be an amazing outcome!! Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks brittles no that's also very good to know too, I prefer honest answers rather than fluff, it's good of you to take the time to help me! I think my consultant tells me anything to keep me happy and paying! :haha: he did say eggs not follicles, he did mention other follicles but said these were two dominant eggs :shrug: oh well only time will tell. I'll let you know either way...most likely in my case it will be another mc but I know so many ladies who are now successful after recurrent mc's, I'm trying to keep positive. Fortunately,touch wood, i continue to get pregnant every time we try so I have to be very grateful for small mercies too. Xx
Ps to be precise one egg was 23mm and one was 24mm before the trigger shot, I was actually worrying this was too big and they would be over cooked. But as you say this does not mean they released. I never usually need clomid you see but we were trying something different due to the mc's. On clomid I never surge (had 1 prior clomid cycle but lining was too thin) so needed the trigger which he gave on cd13 when the eggs were this big. I also had to take estrogen to thicken my lining as clomid made it so thin!! I don't respond well to it in that way! Were you on clomid too? Edit just read you were :dohh:


----------



## Brittles

well DEFINITELY don't think that it will be a mc....!! Maybe your doc looks harder than mine or knows the difference between a dominant and a follicle :shrug: Have they checked your Progesterone levels?? Ive had a ton of chemicals because of low progesterone... did you have a beta yet?


----------



## filipenko32

I refuse to have betas as I found them sooo stressful. I just got a 2-3 on a cb digi which I'm happy about so pregnancy test wise I think I am now on track although obviously the numbers are a lot more precise!! 
My miscarriages are unexplained but I am on a ton of drugs just in case: steroids, omazoprole, progesterone, heparin injections, aspirin, vitamin d, vitamins for pregnancy, thyroid tablets (my thyroid was fine they just wanted it below 1!!) intralipid drip treatmet for immunology reasons. But as I say this is all empirical treatment and does no harm. I'm normal weight and height etc, healthy...


----------



## Brittles

filipenko32 said:


> I refuse to have betas as I found them sooo stressful. I just got a 2-3 on a cb digi which I'm happy about so pregnancy test wise I think I am now on track although obviously the numbers are a lot more precise!!
> My miscarriages are unexplained but I am on a ton of drugs just in case: steroids, omazoprole, progesterone, heparin injections, aspirin, vitamin d, vitamins for pregnancy, thyroid tablets (my thyroid was fine they just wanted it below 1!!) intralipid drip treatmet for immunology reasons. But as I say this is all empirical treatment and does no harm. I'm normal weight and height etc, healthy...

:nope: aww that sucks. I would HATE not knowing the answer why. Keep fingers crossed though!! And if it is a mc, I'm here to talk to... we all are on here :hugs: And if it sticks then YAY!! And if its TWINS!! DOUBLE YAY!!!!!! When do you go in for a scan?


----------



## filipenko32

27th May! Eeeek!


----------



## Brittles

I go in for one the 17th!! so 1 week to see my babies again! I'm so excited and still scared shitless something bad will happen to one or both. I'm sure your scan will be totally fine. Kick your feet up and let that baby or BABIES snuggle in!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww good luck Brittles! I am sure you won't need it though! Oh exciting!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Brittles - how did your scan go? I have mine on Monday, so nervous! Just wondering I forgot to ask you, did you actually get a trigger shot this time round or did your 2 eggs release naturally? I had a trigger shot because I wasn't LH surging when the eggs were big enough, I never surged on my own with clomid..


----------



## Brittles

My last scan went great. Babies moved up closer to their true date, both had great heartbeats :happydance: I had a trigger shot but am pretty sure I would have dropped them on my own, the clomid gave me 4 huge follicles and 1 big, but a little smaller. I have had some spotting which was frightening, but it stopped within a day and was only pink. This weekend I visited my husband (hadn't seen him in over a month!!:cry:) And we heard BOTH babies on my doppler for the first time. It was amazing :cloud9::cloud9: How did your scan go?


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I bet your hubs was over the moon!!!! Scan went great! Just one in there, measuring on track with a heartbeat of 140!!! After 4mc I cannot believe that this might be for real!! Xx


----------



## arj

Congrats filipenko! :)


----------

